# Embroidery ballpark cost?



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I have a customer searching for some embroidery work. We dont do that type work but I am interested in ousourcing. I just need a general idea of pricing.

1. 10"x4" three color design on a jacket back.
2. Digitizing of the actual logo
3. Art charges if they apply other than digitizing.

Total number of Pcs. 10

This isnt a fulfillment request. I am just curious within these parameters.
Jackets could be supplied by the customer or by the vendor so we leave that out unless its vital for a quote.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Ultimately, the cost for both the digitizing and the sew will depend on the number of stitches the design will have. The more intricate the design, the more stitches it will have.

Based on a sew out this large, my guess is it could have 40-50,000 stitches easily. Expect a cost per piece of $20-$30 to sew.

To digitize a 40,000 stitch design should cost you around $3-5 per thousand stitches.


----------



## calijimmy (Jul 16, 2007)

-depending on how much negative space is in the design it could be within 25-50,000 stitch area.
-digitizing can range about $3-10. 
-of course vector files are always the best but if its a clean high res graphic that can do. art charges vary depending how much time is needed on it.
-i would think something in that range would cost about $25-60 to stitch.
-i hope that helps


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

calijimmy said:


> -depending on how much negative space is in the design it could be within 25-50,000 stitch area.
> -digitizing can range about $3-10.
> -of course vector files are always the best but if its a clean high res graphic that can do. art charges vary depending how much time is needed on it.
> -i would think something in that range would cost about $25-60 to stitch.
> -i hope that helps


Agree with Jimmy, Seems to be closer to our area prices


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

I'm sure glad I'm not embroidering in areas where you guys live I'm just doing an 11X6 jacketback now. Cost to digitize is $25(my minimum is $20). It has almost 60,000 stitches and the cost to sew is around $120 and I'm about $80 cheaper on that than most around here. A lot depends on whether you have to take the lining out, type of fabric, and number of stops. Old pricing used to be by the stitch count. That is no longer valid nor is digitizing by the stitch count. You can get people to digitize cheaply, but if you compare the finished results, there is a difference in the way they sew(or at least there should be). If you find someone to hand punch it(digitize manually) you will get better results than someone who just puts it into software and tries to do it that way. A well digitized design will flow with very few stops or jumps. Not have needless densities with layer upon layer, and use different directions to minimize the push/pull effect. At least that is my 2 cents worth.

Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------



## calijimmy (Jul 16, 2007)

imeccentric said:


> I'm sure glad I'm not embroidering in areas where you guys live I'm just doing an 11X6 jacketback now. Cost to digitize is $25(my minimum is $20). It has almost 60,000 stitches and the cost to sew is around $120 and I'm about $80 cheaper on that than most around here. A lot depends on whether you have to take the lining out, type of fabric, and number of stops. Old pricing used to be by the stitch count. That is no longer valid nor is digitizing by the stitch count. You can get people to digitize cheaply, but if you compare the finished results, there is a difference in the way they sew(or at least there should be). If you find someone to hand punch it(digitize manually) you will get better results than someone who just puts it into software and tries to do it that way. A well digitized design will flow with very few stops or jumps. Not have needless densities with layer upon layer, and use different directions to minimize the push/pull effect. At least that is my 2 cents worth.
> 
> Jim
> Embellishments in Thread


i can agree with the fact that prices for digitizing and embroidery is different depending on the market. if i digitized that specific logo that your doing jim, digitizing would be $200-300, knowing that some of the large area is going to be a simple fill stitch. to embroider that it would be about $90. i'm assuming its a 1 piece order? so jim, did u digitize that logo yourself? $25 for 60,000 stitch.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Thank you all for the info provided.

The between $25-60 range is total sew and digitizing? Assuming vector or high res. images with no additional art charges. I know there are variables but am just passing info along and gaining some personal insight. I am interested in the pricing break down. Especially noted the charge per 1000 stitches. Is this an industry wide pricing structure or does it fall under the digitizing art charge category? Is the price based with this three color design on amount of stitching or actual size of image and time involved?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Thank you all for the info provided.
> 
> The between $25-60 range is total sew and digitizing? Assuming vector or high res. images with no additional art charges. I know there are variables but am just passing info along and gaining some personal insight. I am interested in the pricing break down. Especially noted the charge per 1000 stitches. Is this an industry wide pricing structure or does it fall under the digitizing art charge category? Is the price based with this three color design on amount of stitching or actual size of image and time involved?


$25-60 is really a big range, so yes, that could include sew and digitizing. 

All digitizing i have had done was always quoted on a per 1000 stitch count. Some digitizers will quote a flat charge, but they always have a max stitch count limit for that price. 

Number of thread colors really does not matter. The cost of thread is the same, no matter what color it is. Embroiderers usually charge by the stitch count, which equates to time involved anyway as the machines have a certain spm speed (stitches per minute).

Most embroiderers don't digitize. I think it's because it's too time consuming and quite frankly my experience is that you get a better product from a digitizing shop since that is all they do.

If you want to see cost just to digitize, post the artwork, or simply send it out to the digitizers on this forum. Quotes are free. At the same time they can also tell you the cost per piece to sew.


----------



## calijimmy (Jul 16, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Thank you all for the info provided.
> 
> The between $25-60 range is total sew and digitizing? Assuming vector or high res. images with no additional art charges. I know there are variables but am just passing info along and gaining some personal insight. I am interested in the pricing break down. Especially noted the charge per 1000 stitches. Is this an industry wide pricing structure or does it fall under the digitizing art charge category? Is the price based with this three color design on amount of stitching or actual size of image and time involved?


-digitizing would be the first charge. some people go on stitch count or go on a flat rate. different colors don't matter. what really counts is the detail of the design and large stitch area. more detailed designs take longer to do. sometimes designs can be 2x3 that are harder to do then designs that are 10x4.
-next would be the actual stitching. now the that cost will all depend on the stitch count. less stitches=less time=less cost.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Jimmy,
No, I did not digitize this one myself. I'm not nuts But a simple 3 color design wouldn't take that much work(or shouldn't). I don't charge by the stitch count, but by the difficulty. It doesn't take any more work to do a large design than a small one. If there are only three colors and it is a simple logo, I'd charge be difficulty. I'm doing one now that is only about 7000 stitches but will cost them about $75 because they want a brick wall with individual bricks and showing the mortar. It also has slab concrete with expansion slots. Lots of connecting stitches to insert and lots of pieces. It's the same way I price my embroidery. Stitch count has nothing to do with it. I charge by sewing time. $60 an hour, so if a 6000 stitch design takes 15 minutes, I charge $15. I charge this way because some designs simply take longer to sew because of jumps, stops, color changes, etc. It works for me, but I'm sure not all since there really is no norm in this business.

Jim
Embellishments in Thread

Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------

